# Deep Water Grouper Grand-slam



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup1: Deep Drop Grouper Grand-slam
Our Florida is now the fourth most populous state in this entire country. There are many reasons for this. We who call the Sunshine state home are proud people. We are proud of our flag of freedom standing tall among the Florida palms overlooking the famous John's Pass boardwalk. The boardwalk, home of the Florida Fisherman ll, draws thousands to out state every year. 

We are proud of our November beach weather. But there is a problem. An Arctic blast is due to hit Friday morning. We are looking at the coldest weather of the season. It could even get down into the sixties. Looks like it may be a few days before we hit the low eighties again. That's freezing to us:

We are proud to be known as the 'Fishing Capital of the world.' Many serious anglers, such as Mr. Scott Renner, Beavercreek, Ohio, are more than willing to travel great distances for a chance to catch our signature fish, the Florida grouper. Mr. Renner is joining us on the Florida Fisherman ll for what we hope will be a 'Deep Drop Grouper Grand-slam.' We will be fishing 100 fathoms off Central Florida:


Mr. Justin Perlow, Sebring, Florida, catches spadefish for bait. This man is serious:

Justin is known for catches like this. (when in season)

We will be traveling until early morning. Let's eat before hitting the bunks. I hope Scott appreciates our Southern cooking. Look at that Tammy special...Hot off the grill pressed Cubans & black beans over rice. 
He does; we all do!


Now that was a quick night. Let's see if this deep water wreck holds any gags. It does! Mr David Burton:

Mr Joe May:

Captain Mark Hubbard:


Mr. David Slattery, Tampa, Florida:

Mr. Larry Miller:

Dave scores again:

Not sure about grouper, but our man from Ohio can catch our American red snapper:

Let's push out to 100 fathoms; after all, we are in search of a 'Deep Drop Grouper Grand-slam.' Next up the deep water snowy grouper. Our bait of choice...carefully prepared squid:

This man from the 'Buckeye' state is good; I mean really good. How about three grouper at a time?

And as if that was not enough:

Tammy is so proud of Mr. Shafat Ahmad. We all are:

Mr. Ahmad goes even bigger:

Joe & Dave are holding snowy grouper & mystery fish. Any guesses as to what they are?


Well! it looks like our old sun is taking a dive into the warm gulf waters. Kina makes us think of dinner. Not just any dinner, but Chef Tammy Lasagna. Hope you like plenty of cheese:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hope the fish are ready for their dinner. They are!
Dave & his electric reel are ready:

Two of Dave's four brought in at the same time. A new boat record:

Mr. Larry Miller hard at work. Tammy & Captain Bryon are so proud:


They are getting even bigger:

Mr. Robert Busch:

We are very close to limiting out; that's a two day limit of eight grouper each:





Mr. Peter Schlott originally from Germany; now fishing out of Clewiston, Florida:


Saturday morning. Hope the fish are ready for breakfast:

OK! Our man from Ohio has caught two more mystery fish. Any guesses?


The grouper are still on fire:

Ms. Chrissy Betsinger:

Mr. Ronnie Millsaps:

That's it! The boat has completely limited out on grouper; and that's a two day limit of 8 each. We are still a very long ways from Madeira Beach, Florida. Let's feast on that Chef Tammy steak dinner, with all the trimmings, and hit our bunks. We are tired, I mean really tired; grouper wore out tired. Let's go home.
Now that was one quick night. Time to take a good look at our catch. It's a good thing we brought extra coolers; we are going to need them.
Mr Scott Renner (L) & Mr. Peter Schlott can't believe their eyes. How could they?


Mr. Joe May takes home jack pot money with a forty pound snowy:


We will never forget this 'Deep Drop Grouper Grand-slam.' How could we?



Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

First fish is a Longtail Seabass

Second is a Speckled Hind which is commonly called a Kitty Mitchell Grouper

Third is a Blueline Tilefish


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow! You sure know your fish. Thanks for adding to this forum. Our sport needs more like you.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Some good looking fish there, Capt. Those sandwiches look good too.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks!*

:thumbup:
Thanks! Those hot off the grill Cubans were really something.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Very impressive load of deep water groupers. I am sure you did not take them all from the same area. The yellowedge is by far my favorite grouper to eat followed by the longtail. I am surprised there are no barrelfish in the catch. Lots of memories from this trip.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! We fished the same location, but many different areas. We always leave some for the future. 
We did not catch a single barrel fish this time. We were fishing in 600 feet of water. Caught plenty of barrels on the last 'deep-drop' trip. But we were fishing in much deeper water. This time the weather was too bad to go any deeper. It was really rough Friday.


----------

